# This is Vanolla in her new habitat.



## Crazy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is the Female Desert tortoise "Vanolla" I picked up from abeck today.
She will be housed here for a while. I know her eyes in some photos look a bit swollen but I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see any problem. They are clear and bright and her nose is dry. I will be contacting my chapter CTTC to set up a health checkup for her. Plus keep a close eye on her. She is in quaranteen in her own outside habitat. She will get to go into a seperate part of the yard not used by any torts and be able to graze in the evenings and weekends when I am home and can watch her.
She has a great appetite. She was nibbling on everything; sheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s friendly and looks to be in generally good health. Her name at least with me remains "Vanolla".

Her enclosure






A quick dip to cool off.





A light snack of sunflowers





Now this is a Girl with ATTITUDE


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pictures Robyn  I'm glad your helping Vanolla out. 

Danny


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesome pics of a wonderful tort. I really like your outside set up. =)


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Danny I couldn't resist helping out a DT. And thanks TortGirl She is in half of an enclosure with 2 males on the other side- at least for now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank the gods that someone invented cinderblock, huh? Where would we be without it!! Some desert tortoise DO have that large eye bump. Its nothing to worry about. Good job!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yvonne that is what I am thinking re her eyes.. But I will still keep my eye on her. Thanks for the info and encouragement.
And yes I do thank Harmond S . Palmer for inventing the machine for making cinder block. I often feel like I am playing with very large heavy Lincoln Logs. - Oops guess I'm aging myself again. But I move them so often in different configurations to fit what I need that is what it is like. 
Mr. Palmer received a US patent in 1900 for that machine.-Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 13, 2008)

She looks really healthy, and her eyes look much better in these photos. Looks like she's eatin' good in her new neighborhood!


----------



## abeck (Jul 25, 2008)

How's my little gal doin'? Hope the vet gave her a clean bill of health


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 26, 2008)

She's a pretty girl! Great that you could take her!


----------



## Cam (Jul 26, 2008)

SHe is a lucky girl
You need a sign...Vanolla's Spa & Resort


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Abeck, She is in fine health. Doing great. Made herself right at home and dug in under her dog house. She comes out when I water in her pen. She is a sweety. Loves Grape leaves but not too keen for geranimums. Does not like Mazuri food at all. Cam yeah, I have only seen her the one time in her water bowl. I have had to watch her as she has dug a couple of time at the boys end. So I shored up that area with medium sized rocks and keep her food and the water away from that area. I will be placeing some small poles over the cinderblocks that will support vines of pumpkin, squash and honeydew melon over the center cinderbricks so that it will provide more shade and they will be able to eat the leave and blossoms as they like.
I am currently working with a fellow to give her a forever home hopefully soon.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 28, 2008)

thats a nice setup you have. i see the half circle red stones in the back. are you growing cactus or something in there?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep you guessed it Cory. I have a cactus in one and a Jade plant in the other. She is smart though she has figured how to get to the jade plant it's almost gone.  Yesterday I placed three long boards in length with three across and covered with wire (sorry for the bad discription) and I am placing vines over them. they will have pumpkin, butternut squash, honeydew and I think the last vine is a zuccini. I am putting the vines on the wire in hope it will cover it and the leaves and flowers will hang through the wire so they can feed on them and it will also provide shade until the weather gets colder. I will try and take a pic of it a little later on and post it.


----------

